# Kim's Corner @Waxstock



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Kim's Corner confirmed... product tester Kim Adams (AA magazine, Evo, Auto Express etc) will generously be donating dozens of ex-test products to be sold at large discounts at Waxstock, in aid of two charities: Marcus Rutherford Foundation and East Anglia Air Ambulance. Grab a bargain and do some good... thanks, Kim and all the suppliers and publishers who helped it happen.

There will also be a Sebastian's Action Trust/Detailing World charity stand, with some very large detailing prizes to be won in various ways. :thumb:


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

there going to be a pre show raffle


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Any raffle is likely to be at the show itself upon purchase of a raffle ticket (charity donation). However, how the prizes will be won is uncertain at this stage.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

what I should have said is there going to be a raffle before the show for tickets to be won at the show


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Do you mean raffle for entry tickets to the show?

If so, this is unlikely but there will be the odd competition in magazines etc where you can win tickets and also the Golden Tickets for the Showdown entrants.

To clarify, Kim's Corner will just be a stand where you can buy discounted car care products and the Sebastian's Action Trust stand will have prizes to be won (competition or raffle etc).


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

FIVE whole boxes of car care goodies now in custody, thanks to Kim Adams.

There is some great stuff in here, worth thousands of GBP in total. Bargains galore. be sure to visit Kim's Corner at Waxstock.


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Any objections if we brought some of our own unused & unwanted products to add to Kim's Corner?


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

herbiedacious said:


> Any objections if we brought some of our own unused & unwanted products to add to Kim's Corner?


This is a great idea and one that an attendee called Rob also mentioned to me today.

We hope to have a 'KIM'S BIN' at the entrance, where unwanted products supplied by visitors can be placed (feel free to price them at a realistic level using a sticker or permanent marker, or we will do that later). These will then turn up on Kim's Corner later in the show, keeping it well stocked. :thumb::driver:


----------



## rob750 (Apr 17, 2006)

Great ideas guys


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

can i bring all that big orange turtle wax stuff i got at b&q must have 30ltrs some one must want it.I'll have a dig about see what other goodies i have spare


----------

